

Apple Forced to Pay Samsung’s Legal Fees in the UK Over Apology Shenanigans - justinbkerr
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/apple_forced_pay_samsung%E2%80%99s_legal_fees_uk_over_apology_shenanigans234

======
jimmthang
apple deserves it!

